# New to Classical



## mawilliams (Apr 8, 2008)

Hey all,

I recently purchased Mike Oldfields Spheres and think it is awesome. Now I know most don't class it as entirely Classical music, but I would like to discover some (more) classical music. Could anybody tell me some artists that produce music similar to Mike Oldfields Spheres album? I have tried a little Karl Jenkins and I also quite like that, but am not too keen on the choir aspects, right now at least. So I guess I am looking for more Orchestral music?

Many thanks in advance.
Mark


----------



## Frasier (Mar 10, 2007)

David Bedford orchestrated Mike Oldfield's Tubular Bells. I don't know if that would suit you. Bedford and Oldfield collaborated on a few projects though their compositional starting points are very different.


----------



## Cyclops (Mar 24, 2008)

You could give Michael Nyman a listen,he wrote the score for The Piano,which I've still not seen.
Then theres John Williams who used to be in a band called Sky before writing film scores.
A few years ago Sir Paul McCartney wrote a symphony,can't remember what it was called tho.


----------



## Rmac58 (Apr 16, 2008)

Cyclops said:


> A few years ago Sir Paul McCartney wrote a symphony,can't remember what it was called tho.


Standing Stone.


----------

